# NFS export permission (on a NAS to FreeBSD)



## georges (Mar 23, 2015)

Hi all,

I setup NFS server and client on my BOX. All working fine.

My NAS exports


```
/nfs *(rw,all_squash,sync,no_subtree_check,insecure,crossmnt,anonuid=65534,anongid=1000)

(this is default by the manufacturer restricted by ACLs)
```

All shares under /NFS

I can access the public (obviously) but I cannot access my private shares (mine actually).

I understand no way you can pass user and password to NFS (perhaps only through other Authentication software). Correct?

Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 24, 2015)

There's no authentication with NFSv3. And the configuration forces every client to use UID 65534; GID 1000. Access is granted (or not) based on the UID/GID of the user on the client combined with the 'traditional' UNIX permissions.


----------



## georges (Mar 24, 2015)

Thanks SirDice.

I understand now.


----------

